# App für SPS (iControl Center ...)



## Thomasheins11 (27 Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,

im Vorfelde möchte ich sagen, dass ich keine Werbung oder sonst etwas machen möchte, es geht aber darum, dass ich eine App suche, damit ich meine Vipa bei mir zu Hause steuern kann. Im App Store (fürs iPhone) bin ich auf die App iControl Center gestoßen, die laut mehreren Berichten, schon sehr gut sein soll. Leider ist diese laut Hersteller nur mit Siemens S7-300/400 kompatibel.

Hat hierzu irgendjemand Erfahrung und kann mir dabei etwas helfen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Oktober 2010)

*Was fernsteuern???*

Was willst du denn genau Fernsteuern? Willst du eine eigene Visu oder was den? Vipa benutzt das gleiche Protokoll wie die Siemens CPUs sollte eigentlich gehen. Ich steuer Zuhause meine SPS auch mit dem IPhone, doch bei mir läuft sowieso immer ein PC als TV-Server, daher läuft im Moment eine IWebkit Webpage mit PHP Anbindung an die SPS.

Nur am Rande:
Ich entwickle gerade auch eine IPhone Software zur kommunikation mit Siemens (oder Vipa) SPSen. Jedoch ist meine Software nicht als Visu sondern als IphoneS7 gedacht (Also zur IBN Unterstützung bzw. Fehlersuche). Die erste Version wir in den nächsten 2 Wochen an Apple gesendet (wenns dann gut läuft und Apple es zulässt, sollte Sie Ende November zum Download verfügbar sein!).
Kannst dich aber gerne noch als Betatester melden, dann kann ich dir früher was schicken, erwarte dann aber auch Reviews. Infos dazu gibts hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39874


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Oktober 2010)

Schreib doch mal den erstellers des Aops eine PN,
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25079 
der kann dir bestimmt einige Tips geben


----------



## Thomasheins11 (27 Oktober 2010)

mit der App möchte ich gerne das machen, was man auch mit der iControl Center App machen kann. Bedienen jeglicher Art, Eingänge schalten (Licht An/Aus oder  Bewässerungsanlage An/Aus), analoge Signale (Wärmepumpe wärmer/kälter) oder einfach als Wiedergabe eines Temperatursensors im Wohnzimmer.

Dem Macher von iControl Center habe ich bereits kontaktiert. Er meinte, dass sich bei Ihnen schon jemand gemeldet hätte, dass er die App mit einer Siemens aber nicht mit einer Vipa zum laufen gebracht hätte. Er selber hätte damit keine Erfahrung (keine Vipa Erfahrung).


----------



## Nordischerjung (28 Oktober 2010)

Moin,

mal so nebenbei gefragt, welche Vipa hast du denn? die z.B. 314SC ist 
die selbe wie Siemens. SC = Siemenskompatibel, sprich kannst du 1 zu 1 wechseln.
Sollte also funktionieren bei dieser.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (28 Oktober 2010)

ich habe eine 312SC (speed7). Würde damit dann also gehen. Setze mich damit am Wochenende noch einmal auseinander.

@Jochen Kühner
Wie genau funktioniert das mit dem "IWebkit"?



edit: "...Die Bausteine FC5/6 sind aus der Siemens-Bibliothek für CP's für den  passenden CPU-Typ ins Projekt zu kopieren und dürfen nicht umbenannt  werden." Was mach ich denn da, wenn ich mit meine Vipa arbeite, Ethernet ist ja integriert!?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Oktober 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> ich habe eine 312SC (speed7). Würde damit dann also gehen. Setze mich damit am Wochenende noch einmal auseinander.
> 
> @Jochen Kühner
> Wie genau funktioniert das mit dem "IWebkit"?



Hier im Forum gibts doch ne PHP Bibliothek, die hab ich verwendet. (http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32409) 
IWebKit das sind dann formatvorlagen für Websites, das diese aussehen wie IPhone Apps. (http://iwebkit.net/)


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Oktober 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> edit: "...Die Bausteine FC5/6 sind aus der Siemens-Bibliothek für CP's für den  passenden CPU-Typ ins Projekt zu kopieren und dürfen nicht umbenannt  werden." Was mach ich denn da, wenn ich mit meine Vipa arbeite, Ethernet ist ja integriert!?



Gar nichts machst du da ! Die 312SC unterstützt keine projektierten Verbindungen und die ist Vorraussetzung für das IControlCenter !


----------



## Thomasheins11 (28 Oktober 2010)

ach, das ist aber schade. Wird dies denn allgemein von Vipa SPS'en nicht unterstützt oder gerade meine nicht?


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Oktober 2010)

Klar unterstützt Vipa TCP und IsoOnTCP - nur deine nicht, dir 313SC auch nicht...


----------



## Thomasheins11 (28 Oktober 2010)

ah ok..danke schon mal!
War jetzt kurz auf Vipa.de, folgende SPS'en würden dann gehen:

*315-4NE12* 
*CPU315SN/NET - SPEED7-Technologie* 
          DC 24V, 1MByte Arbeitsspeicher erweiterbar bis 2MByte  (jeweils 50% Programm/50% Daten), MPI, MMC-Slot, Echtzeit-Uhr
*Interface:*
          Profibus-DP-Master, 12Mbit/s, bis zu 124 Slaves/PtP RS485,  potentialgetrennt, ASCII, STX/ETX, 3964R, Modbus-Master, USS-Master,             Ethernet-Interface für PG/OP-Kommunikation, Ethernet CP 343,  Lean-S7-Kommunikation, RFC1006, H1, TCP/IP, UDP, bis zu 8 Verbindungen          


*317-4NE12* 
*CPU317SN/NET - SPEED7-Technologie* 
          DC 24V, 2MByte Arbeitsspeicher erweiterbar bis 8MByte  (jeweils 50% Programm/50% Daten), MPI, MMC-Slot, Echtzeit-Uhr, SPEED-Bus
*Interface:*
          Profibus-DP-Master, 12Mbit/s, bis zu 124 Slaves/PtP RS485,  potentialgetrennt, ASCII, STX/ETX, 3964R, Modbus-Master, USS-Master,             Ethernet-Interface für PG/OP-Kommunikation, Ethernet-CP 343,  S7-Kommunikation, RFC1006, H1, TCP/IP, UDP, bis zu 64 Verbindungen          



Stimmt dies, oder gibt es da noch mehr zu beachten?


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 Oktober 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> ah ok..danke schon mal!
> War jetzt kurz auf Vipa.de, folgende SPS'en würden dann gehen:
> 
> *315-4NE12*
> ...



Nein, die NET CPU´s besitzen diese Funktionalität


----------



## Thomasheins11 (28 Oktober 2010)

ok... liegt es denn an der CP oder an der CPU, das dies bei manchen nicht unterstützt wird?

Was wäre dann eine günstige Alternative? Bei Ebay stehen diese Net SPS'en woll nicht gerade oft drinne. Könnte ich vielleicht einen CP zu meiner aktuellen CPU 312SC hinzufügen bzw. welche SPS müsste ich von Siemens nehmen, damit ich iControl Center benutzen kann? Bei der Siemens CPU müsste ich dann ja noch zusätzlich die CP kaufen. Gibt es da auch Unterschiede?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 Oktober 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> ich habe eine 312SC (speed7). Würde damit dann also gehen. Setze mich damit am Wochenende noch einmal auseinander.
> 
> @Jochen Kühner
> Wie genau funktioniert das mit dem "IWebkit"?



Hab da nochwas. Wenn du doch auf die PHP/HTML schiene gehen wolltest.
jquery ist auch fürs IPhone geignet. Dort gibts Bspw. auch einen Silder welchen man für Analogwerte verwenden könnte.

http://jqueryui.com/demos/slider/



PS: Als alternative zum Cp Kauf, kannst du dir auch eine eigene IPhone app schreiben, dann kannst du libnodave zur Verbindung verwenden, diese kann auch mit der OP Schnittstelle der Vipa CPU komunizieren.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

sehe ich das richtig, das meine integriete CP (312SC) nicht TCP/IP fähig? Könnte ich dann einen CP für meine Vipa kaufen, der dies unterstützt oder kommen sich dann die CP's in die Quere?


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

benutzt denn hier jemand iControl Center? Und welche Hardware benutzt Ihr dafür?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Oktober 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, das meine integriete CP (312SC) nicht TCP/IP fähig? Könnte ich dann einen CP für meine Vipa kaufen, der dies unterstützt oder kommen sich dann die CP's in die Quere?



Weiss nicht ob die Vipa externe CPs unterstützt, aber wenn dann sollte es damit gehen. Du brauchst halt einen Kommunikationsprozessor, welcher Projektierte Verbindungen unterstützt, und die OP Netzwerkschnittstelle der VIPA Cpus kann halt nur S7Kommunikation mit einem PG oder einer Visu verwendet werden, aber nicht IControlCenter, da dies nicht wie normale Visualisierungssysteme über S7Kommunikation komuniziert!


----------



## edison (29 Oktober 2010)

Wenn ein PC als Visualisierungsrechner in Frage kommt, dann schau Dir doch mal IP-Symcon an.
Damit bekommst Du Iphone, S7,... unter einen Hut


----------



## alfa75turbo (30 Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ich hab gerade versucht die Icontrol app mit einer VIPA 317NET (3DP01) zum laufen zu bringen. Leider ohne Erfolg

Im Diagnosepuffer der CPU steht "SFC 205 und SFC 206 nicht vorhanden"

was aber eigentlich komisch ist weil online sind die beiden SFCs auf der CPU schon vorhanden.

gruss andreas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Oktober 2010)

*Tcp/ip*

benutzt du denn auch den AG_SEND und den AG_RECIEVE von Vipa?


----------



## alfa75turbo (30 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> benutzt du denn auch den AG_SEND und den AG_RECIEVE von Vipa?



ja sicher !

die beiden sfc 205 und 206 sind das problem. die werden irgendwie nicht gefunden....

gruss andreas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (31 Oktober 2010)

alfa75turbo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab gerade versucht die Icontrol app mit einer VIPA 317NET (3DP01) zum laufen zu bringen. Leider ohne Erfolg
> 
> ...



Finde deine cpu bei vipa garnicht (3pd01)


----------



## alfa75turbo (31 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Finde deine cpu bei vipa garnicht (3pd01)



Ich glaube die gibts im aktuellen katalog nicht mehr. 
http://www.vipa.com.ua/catalogs/Catalog_300V/Catalog_300V.pdf
auf Seite 12 ist die gelistet

Die 300V serie hab ich im aktuellen katalog auch nicht mehr gefunden...

gruss andreas


----------



## alfa75turbo (31 Oktober 2010)

Diagnosepuffer der Baugruppe CPU 315-2 DP

Bestell-Nr./ Bezeichn.            Komponente                        Ausgabestand                  
6ES7 315-2AF03-0AB0               Hardware                          2                             
VIPA 317-3DP01 A2.0               Firmware                          V 4.0.8                       

Baugruppenträger:                 0
Steckplatz:                       2
Ereignis 1 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 253D
SFC nicht vorhanden 
SFC-Nummer:    205
Angeforderter OB: Programmierfehler-OB (OB 121)
Prioritätsklasse:  1
interner Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
09:51:32.930  31.10.2010


Ereignis 2 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 253D
SFC nicht vorhanden 
SFC-Nummer:    206
Angeforderter OB: Programmierfehler-OB (OB 121)
Prioritätsklasse:  1
interner Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
09:51:32.930  31.10.2010


----------



## Jochen Kühner (31 Oktober 2010)

Ruf doch mal vipa an! Hast du sicher die richtigen Ag-send bzw recieve? Vieleicht gibts für diese cpu ja nochmals spezielle? Neuste firmware drauf?


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2010)

Schau mal hier rein: http://www.vipa.de/de/service-support/downloads/vipa-lib/

Da sollte der gesuchte SFC eigentlich dabei sein. Ichhab auch noch eine ältere Version auf dem PC liegen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (31 Oktober 2010)

*Jo*

Ja, aber das bringt im ja nichts, der sfc fehlt ja auf dem ag, oder? Ich dachte viel braucht man da einen agsend fc und nicht sfc, so wie bei siemens


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2010)

Möglich, daß in der VIPA die fehlenden SFC nachladbar sind. Auch die FB/FC sind in der o.g. Bibliothek. Wenn die SCF nicht nachladbar und auch nicht vorhanden sind, dann unterstützt die SPS dies nicht.


----------



## alfa75turbo (31 Oktober 2010)

Die SFC nachladen hab ich probiert .... geht nicht !

Egal ich hab jetzt umgebaut auf Siemens 315 2DP und 343 1 CP

funktioniert tadellos 

gott sei dank hab ich noch einiges zu hause liegen 

meine frau war halt ein bischen stinkig wei lim ganzen haus kein licht war....

gruss andreas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (31 Oktober 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Möglich, daß in der VIPA die fehlenden SFC nachladbar sind. Auch die FB/FC sind in der o.g. Bibliothek. Wenn die SCF nicht nachladbar und auch nicht vorhanden sind, dann unterstützt die SPS dies nicht.



Ja aber das unterstützt ja Step 7 ja gar nicht die sfcs sind ja teil der firmware...


----------



## alfa75turbo (1 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Möglich, daß in der VIPA die fehlenden SFC nachladbar sind. Auch die FB/FC sind in der o.g. Bibliothek. Wenn die SCF nicht nachladbar und auch nicht vorhanden sind, dann unterstützt die SPS dies nicht.



die beiden sfcs fehlen ja auch nicht ! die sind ja online vorhanden. und auch mit den send/rcv kommentaren versehen. 

gruss andreas


----------



## Thomasheins11 (4 November 2010)

so, jetzt hats mir vipa noch mal bestätigt, was ich aber nicht wusste ist mit der CP-Lean:

...die CPU 312SC hat nur eine passive Ethernet Schnittstelle und kann aktiv nichts senden.
Sie können einen externen CP -lean von siemens nehmen aber  offiziell untestützen wir den nicht, CP-lean (siehe anhang die offiziele Liste) von Siemens
aber die Kommunikation würde aufgebaut werden....


----------

